# Hilfe, SPS ist ein Arschloch :-( Brauche dringend HILFE.....



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Hallo liebe SPS-Gemeinde,

auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich hier etwas lächerlich mache aber ich krieg SPS einfach nicht in den Schädel. Mir fehlt da irgendwie jegliches Verständnis für, keine Ahnung warum. Weder in der Technikerschule, noch in der Lerngruppe usw.

  Ich bin ehrlich ich mogel mich da irgendwie durch und hoffe dass es irgendwann klick macht.

  Erschwerend hinzu kommt das ich die Programme die wir nutzen sollen nicht verstehe. Ich hab beruflich und Privat sehr viel mit Computern und Software zu tun.. Doch nichts hat mir so viel Kopfzerbrechen gemacht wie, SPS, WinSPS, SPS-VISU und MSM2102.

  Das einzige was mich ein wenig erleichter ist die Tatsache, dass es mir in unsere Klasse nicht alleine so geht. Die die es verstehen, verstehen gerade so viel das sie es selber auf die Reihe kriegen. Und es sind sich bis auf die ein oder andere Ausnahme alle einig das der Lehrer es komplizierter macht als es wahrscheinlich ist.

  Das schlimme ist, jetzt sollen wir ein Programm erstellen und ich stehe da und hab null Plan. Was wohl oder übel die Quittung für das durchmogeln ist.
  Kann mir jemand helfen? Das Programm schreiben oder sonst wie unter die Arme greifen? 

Bitte fragt mich jetzt nicht wo der Hund begraben ist, denn das kann ich euch nicht beantworten..  Das ist so krass das ich nicht mal weiß was ich fragen soll um es zu verstehen.

  Das was ich bis dato erarbeitet habe funzt nicht im geringsten. Die Station um die es geht hab ich eingescannt. Außerdem habe ich für SPS-Visu die entsprechende Station als Vorlage.

  Hilfe...........


----------



## bimbo (16 März 2010)

Deinen Ausführungen zufolge hast Du auch niemand im Bekanntenkreis?!

Du könntest Deinen Wohnort mit angeben, evtl. ist jemand im Forum in Deiner Nähe!

So wie Du es beschreibst sollte sich ein SPS-ler *persönlich* mit Dir treffen.


----------



## bike (16 März 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Deinen Ausführungen zufolge hast Du auch niemand im Bekanntenkreis?!
> 
> Du könntest Deinen Wohnort mit angeben, evtl. ist jemand im Forum in Deiner Nähe!
> 
> So wie Du es beschreibst sollte sich ein SPS-ler *persönlich* mit Dir treffen.


Der Ausführung nach ist hier jemand der alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen will.
Egal wo und wie ich lerne, es gibt Unterlagen und Bücher und auch Foren, in denen man bei sinnvollen und vernüftigen Frage eine Antwort bekommt.

 Doch schon die Überschrift zeigt, dass hier keine SPS Hilfe notwendig ist, es fehlt  wo anderes.

bike


----------



## Otto (16 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Der Ausführung nach ist hier jemand der alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen will.
> Egal wo und wie ich lerne, es gibt Unterlagen und Bücher und auch Foren, in denen man bei sinnvollen und vernüftigen Frage eine Antwort bekommt.
> 
> Doch schon die Überschrift zeigt, dass hier keine SPS Hilfe notwendig ist, es fehlt  wo anderes.
> ...




Das sehe ich genauso !!!!

Gruß Otto


----------



## Gerhard K (16 März 2010)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dir bei solch einem auftritt irgendjemand
helfen würde.
du solltest erst mal lernen wie man sich benimmt(Titel des Themas!!).
bei so etwas kann ich nur noch den kopf schütteln.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2010)

... ich würde mich hier auch voll hinter Bike stellen ... es ist in erster Linie wohl schon die Einstellung zu dem Thema ... zumal, wenn man noch nicht einmal eine Frage formuliert bekommt - aber bitte ... es gibt auf der Welt Milliarden von Menschen, die auch leben, obwohl sie keine Ahnung von SPS etc. haben - warum dann nicht auch du ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Deinen Ausführungen zufolge hast Du auch niemand im Bekanntenkreis?!
> 
> Du könntest Deinen Wohnort mit angeben, evtl. ist jemand im Forum in Deiner Nähe!
> 
> So wie Du es beschreibst sollte sich ein SPS-ler *persönlich* mit Dir treffen.




       [FONT=&quot]Doch, ein zwei wären dabei.. Hab ich auch schon versucht..

Allerdings ist das alles für sie so selbstverständlich das sie diese Selbstverständlichkeit bei mir auch vorausgesetzt haben. Was dazu geführt hat das ich das was ich brauchte zwar fertig hatte, jedoch nicht verstanden habe. Und das bringt mir, wie die aktuelle Aufgabenstellung zeigt, null und nichts.

Erschwerend hinzu kommt der Zeitfaktor, Vollzeit-Arbeiten und Teilzeit Techniker.  Dazu kommt wiederum das weitere die es mir erklären könnten neben der Arbeit noch studieren gehen. Dann wiederum das arbeiten in einem Schichtbetrieb. Na ja und da jemandem zu finden der sich die Zeit nehmen würde mich Anfänger aufzuklären, ist nicht so einfach. Ich hab schon mehrfach drum gebeten aber dann ging es entweder bei mir oder meinem gegenüber aus Zeitgründen nicht. Und leider kann ich niemanden zwingen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Außerdem sollte es ja auch jemand sein der ein wenig auf der selben Wellenlänge liegt und es entsprechend rüber bringt. Denn wenn dem nicht so ist dann tritt der selbe Fall ein wie bei unserem Lehrer ein. Für ihn ist alles selbstverständlich. Er macht und tut und dann ist es einfach so. Aber warum es so ist wird nicht vermittelt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das persönliche Treffen wäre wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung, ich komme aus Hagen/NRW.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ggf. wäre noch eine Idee über entsprechende Voicetools zu kommunizieren, bzw. über Fernwartungsprogramme wie Netviewer oder Teamviewer.[/FONT]


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich noch immer keine Frage erkennen ...

Aber zum Thema - die folgende Passage habe ich schon mal etwas anders gehört - passt aber trotzdem gut zur Sache :



> Wat is 'ne SPS ?
> Da stellen wir uns erstmal janz dumm und denken uns einen jroßen schwarzen Raum. Auf der einen Seite kommen die Bits rein ... und die andere Seite ... die kriegen wir später ...


Gruß
LL


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Der Ausführung nach ist hier jemand der alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen will.
> Egal wo und wie ich lerne, es gibt Unterlagen und Bücher und auch Foren, in denen man bei sinnvollen und vernüftigen Frage eine Antwort bekommt.
> 
> Doch schon die Überschrift zeigt, dass hier keine SPS Hilfe notwendig ist, es fehlt wo anderes.
> ...



Das ist doch jetzt Blödsinn was du erzählst... und genau derartige Aussagen waren der Grund , solange zu warten mich hier anzumelden. Die Probleme die ich mit SPS habe bestehen nicht erst seit gestern.
   Ich bin schon verschiedene Wege gegangen. Lerngruppe, I-net, hab PDF´s von Leuten bekommen und auch gelesen deren leben nur aus sps besteht um es mal überspitzt darzustellen. Habe selber nächtelang an genannten Programmen gesessen doch das was bei rausgekommen ist funzt einfach nicht. Und ich verstehe einfach nicht warum.

  Und das du hier gleich beleidigend werden musst mit der Aussage, es würde wo anders fehlen,  ist echt sehr hilfreich. Ich für meinen Teil verzweifel schon länger an dem Thema daher rührt die Überschrift. 



Gerhard K schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dir bei  solch einem auftritt irgendjemand
> helfen würde.
> du solltest erst mal lernen wie man sich benimmt(Titel des Themas!!).
> bei so etwas kann ich nur noch den kopf schütteln.



Denn irgendwann ist SPS einfach zum Arschloch für mich geworden. Woran es schlussendlich liegt lass doch dann bitte auch die beurteilen die mir versuchen zu helfen.
  Und nur die können dann entscheiden ob ich zu blöd oder einfach nur zu faul bin.

     Und das ich drum "bitte" ob es jemanden gibt der mir das Programm schreibt hängt einzig und alleine damit zusammen das nächste Woche Abgabe ist. Und hat nichts mit deinen vielleicht vermutetet Ursachen zu tun. Denn wie gesagt ich habe eigenständig schon Nächtelang dran gesessen. Ok ich habe vielleicht einfach zu lange gewartet hier um Hilfe zu bitte das kann schon sein.


----------



## Björn (16 März 2010)

Vielleicht erklärst du erst mal was du überhaupt machen sollst.
Ein paar Ausgänge schalten und Eingänge auswerten?
Post doch mal ne Aufgabenstellung aus der Schule. Deinen Lösungsansatz und was dir Unklar ist.Weisst du wie man nen Ausgang setzt und zurück setze oder was ein Merker ist?

Ich habe bis vor kurzem auch noch nie mit Step 7 gearbeitet.
Habe einfach mal angefangen die Schulungs-Unterlagen von Siemens durchgearbeitet.Alle möglichen Beispiele durchgelesen und ausprobiert wenn ich eine Konkrete Frage hatte oder einen Lösungsansatz brauchte hat man mir hier sehr gut weiter geholfen.
Aber nach dem Motto Hilfe ich weiss nix kann mir das Jemand erklären kommste nicht sehr weit.


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Björn schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärst du erst mal was du überhaupt machen sollst.
> Ein paar Ausgänge schalten und Eingänge auswerten?
> Post doch mal ne Aufgabenstellung aus der Schule. Deinen Lösungsansatz und was dir Unklar ist.Weisst du wie man nen Ausgang setzt und zurück setze oder was ein Merker ist?
> 
> ...



Danke Björn,

hänge es mal an was ich an unterlagen habe. Zu der Kontrollstation sollen wir ein entsprechendes Programm schreiben.

Was das Grafcet angeht... keine ahnung ob das richtig ist :-(

   Dazu habe ich dann das entsprechende Programm mit WinSPS geschrieben, doch da werden mir etwas über 100 Fehler angesagt.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht wie ich das Programm testen kann. Wir haben zwar eine entsprechende Datei für SPS-Visu bekommen. Darin enthalten ist die Kontrollstation als Virtuelles Model. Was da heißt, ich muss irgendwie diese SPS-Programm von WinSPS in SPS-Visu bekommen um es simulieren zu können. Dort könnte ich dann sehen was nicht funktioniert.. Aber wahrscheinlich funzt es überhaupt nicht bei über 100 Fehlern...


----------



## derwestermann (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Und das ich drum "bitte" ob es jemanden gibt der mir das Programm schreibt hängt einzig und alleine damit zusammen das nächste Woche Abgabe ist.


 
Ja und dann haben wir Dir zu einem brauchbaren Abschluß, der dokumentiert, daß Du Ahnung von SPS hast, verholfen und
wie das Leben so spült, verdienst Du dann damit Dein Geld
und wir dürfen's dann richten.
Das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern solche, die sich wie Du es nun vor hast, durchmogeln und später nur Scheiße bauen,
aber sich gut verkaufen können, oder so.

Wenn man was nicht kann, soll man's lassen.
Und wenn man was in der Schule nicht kann,
akzeptiert man das und gleicht die verrazte Note mit einem 
anderen Fach aus.
So ist das Leben!


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2010)

... und noch als Ergänzung zum Westermann :
Die Aussagen, die du alle so erhalten hast, sind hier nicht so ungewöhnlich. So eine Überschrift, wie die von deinem Thread liesst man schon öfter mal ... Da musst du dich also nicht wundern über die Antworten, die da so kommen.

Das SPS-Forum ist aus meiner Sicht eine Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe (zumindestens praktiziere ich das so ... und ich habe hier schon dem Einen oder Anderem das Gehen beigebracht). Das Ganze klappt allerdings nur dann, wenn auf der Gegenseite die Bereitschaft zur Mitarbeit vorhanden ist ...

Ich wiederhole also noch ein letztes Mal meine Frage :
Was ist dir KONKRET unklar ?
Keiner von uns kann dir alles auf einmal beibringen und ein fertiges Programm erstellen ... gegen Geld vielleicht ... aber ansosnsten ...
Was aber geht - und so wird grundsätzlich eine Programmierung (egal in welcher Umgebung) angefangen - ist, dass mann Schritt für Schritt bei etwas vorgeht und es weiter entwickelt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Björn (16 März 2010)

Ich würde sagen da fehlt noch was in der Aufgabenstellung.
Ich nenne das mal Lasten und Pflichtenheft oder was soll die Anlage machen und was darf sie auf keinen Fall machen.
Wenn ich die irgentwo nur 7 Lichtschalter, 10 Glühlampen ,nen Bewegungsmelder und ne Rolle NYM hinlege und sage bau mal zusammen.
Wirste mich auch fragen welcher Schalter welche Lampe schalten soll.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 März 2010)

Kannst Du bitte auch noch die Aufgabenstellung einscannen und hier reinstellen?

Danke,  

dia


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Ja und dann haben wir Dir zu einem brauchbaren Abschluß, der dokumentiert, daß Du Ahnung von SPS hast, verholfen und
> wie das Leben so spült, verdienst Du dann damit Dein Geld
> und wir dürfen's dann richten.
> Das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern solche, die sich wie Du es nun vor hast, durchmogeln und später nur Scheiße bauen,
> ...



Wenn du das was ich schreibe richtig lesen würdest, würdest du merken das ich kein Bock mehr habe mich durchzumogeln...

Was die Aktuelle Aufgabe angeht, ja da stehe ich nun mal unter Zeitdruck. Mein Fehler, habe halt zu lange gewartet mich hier im Forum anzumelden.

Und eben genau aufgrund der Tatsache das ich jeden Tag mit Anlagen arbeite bei denen irgendwas nicht funzt weil irgend so ein Horst das Programm geschrieben hat und jedes Mal jemand gerufen werden muss der es dann noch schlimmer macht, möchte ich es besser machen.
  Nur wenn du weiterhin so mit deinem Wissen geizt, haste bald noch jemandem, bei dem du die scheisse beseitigen kannst. Aber noch stehe ich am Anfang und du hast die Möglichkeit dem Positiv entgegen zu wirken. 
  Und zu deiner Aussage, wenn man was nicht kann, soll man es lassen. Sorry wusste nicht das du in allem was du tust ein Naturtalent warst und nichts lernen musstest.


----------



## Tetrade (16 März 2010)

Jetzt habe ich die Ganze Zeit hier mitgelesen und viel mit dem Kopf geschüttelt! Jetzt will ich auch noch was schreiben während mein WinCC-Projekt geschlossen wird.
In ein SPS-Forum zu kommen mit der Aussage SPS ist ein Arschloch ist ja schon mal gewagt. Die meisten hier verdienen mit dem Kram ihr täglich Brot.
Wenn Du in der Schule nicht aufpasst, da können wir ja nicht für. Wenn Du in der Schule auch noch einen schlechten Lehrer hast (den hatte ich auch), da kannst Du nix für. Aber kürz vor Abgabe deiner Arbeit das Programm von anderen schreiben zu lassen .....

Na wie dem auch sei ..... wir sind ja alle bereit Anfängern zu helfen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wo genau dein Problem ist?

Weißt Du was ein Timer ist, ein SR-Glied, die HW-Konfig, Und vor Oder, Zähler, Datenbausteine? Weißt Du was ein Byte ist, eine Gleitpunktzahl? Teilst Du dein Programm in sinnvolle Unterprogramme?

Ich traue mich kaum zu fragen .... vergibst Du in Deinem Programm Symboliken und Kommentare????

Stelle bitte endlich eine konkrete Frage!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

jetzt schreib doch nicht soviel drum herum, du hast doch keine Zeit.
Bitte die volle Aufgabenstellung und den entsprechenden Code den du
schon geschrieben hast ( Code einfügen mit den Symbol (#).

Und los geht es....


PS. und nenn mich nicht immer Horst.


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Eine direkt geschilderte Aufgabenstellung haben wir nicht erhalten. Diese Station ist nur ein Teil einer viel größeren. Davor steht noch ein Roboter den wir aber durch unsere manuelles eingreifen ersetzen und somit vernachlässigen sollen.
  Es ist nur bekannt das diese Station Kunststoffklötze "sortieren" muss. Nämlich nach den Farben schwarz und weiß bzw. Material Alu, welches  aussortiert werden soll. Desweiteren soll die Kontrollleuchte H1 bei weiß und H2 bei schwarz leuchten. Die vor und nachgeschaltete Stationen sollen wir wie gesagt erst mal außer Acht lassen.

Kurz gesagt:

- Bringen der Klötze vom Robotor (Manuelle eingreifen)
- Unterscheiden Material und Farbe
- Alu aussortieren
- Farbe weiß/schwarz mit entsprechdem Lichtsignal kenntlich machen
- Klötze weiß/schwarz zwischenlagern durch Robotor (Manuelles eingreifen)


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt schreib doch nicht soviel drum herum, du hast doch keine Zeit.
> Bitte die volle Aufgabenstellung und den entsprechenden Code den du
> schon geschrieben hast ( Code einfügen mit den Symbol (#).
> 
> ...




Aufgabenstellung siehe oben. 

Was meinst du jetzt genau mit Code? das was ich mit WinSPS gemacht habe? Wie kriege ich das denn aus dem Programm? Sry für die für euch vermutlich blöde frage:-(


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Ich hab beruflich und Privat sehr viel mit Computern und Software zu tun....


 
Dann schreib uns doch jetzt mal einen Ansatz mit einem Entwicklungs-System, dass du verstehst ... wenn du SPS nicht verstehst ... (allerdings auch nicht sagen willst oder kannst, wo es fehlt ...)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Aufgabenstellung siehe oben.
> 
> Was meinst du jetzt genau mit Code? das was ich mit WinSPS gemacht habe? Wie kriege ich das denn aus dem Programm? Sry für die für euch vermutlich blöde frage:-(


 
diesen Code kannst du ins Forum schreiben bzw. kopieren den 
können wir dann auseinander pflücken. Aussehen könnte das
in etwa so.


```
U E 0.0
U E 0.1
= A 0.0
```
 
hast du jetzt eine vorstellung was ich meine.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 März 2010)

Sollen schwarz und weiss wirklich mit der "Richten-Lampe H1" und der "Stopp-Lampe H2" angezeigt werden? Und was passiert dann mit den schwarzen und weißen Klötzen? 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Tetrade schrieb:


> Na wie dem auch sei ..... wir sind ja alle bereit Anfängern zu helfen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wo genau dein Problem ist?
> 
> Weißt Du was ein Timer ist, ein SR-Glied, die HW-Konfig, Und vor Oder, Zähler, Datenbausteine? Weißt Du was ein Byte ist, eine Gleitpunktzahl? Teilst Du dein Programm in sinnvolle Unterprogramme?
> 
> ...



Mein Problem ist 

1. Das mir WinSPS sagt es wären über 100 Fehler im Programm und ich nicht verstehe warum

2. Das ich nicht verstehe wie ich mein WinSPSprogramm an Visu übertragen kann um das virtuelle model in Betrieb zu nehmen um zu schauen wo der Hund begraben liegt.



Timer: Um Zeit einzubauen bis evtl. ein Vorgang abgeschlossen ist
SR-Glied: Speichern und Reseten 
Hardware-Konfig  du meinst um was für einen Typ es sich bei der SPS handelt?
Und vor Oder = Punkt vor Strich wie in der Mathematik
Datenbausteine = OB1 FC1 ???
  Byte = 8 Bit (kleinste Informationseinheit)
  Gleitpunktzahl = kein Plan


----------



## bike (16 März 2010)

Also in anderen Foren heißt bei solch einer Fragestellung:

"don't feed the troll"


Wenn so die Zukunft vom Forum hier sein soll, gute Nacht. 

bike


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> diesen Code kannst du ins Forum schreiben bzw. kopieren den
> können wir dann auseinander pflücken. Aussehen könnte das
> in etwa so.
> 
> ...



Ich hab kein plan ob es das ist was du meinst, das ist jedoch alles was ich gefunden habe was dem am nächsten kommt.


----------



## ybbs (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> - Bringen der Klötze vom Robotor (Manuelle eingreifen)
> - Unterscheiden Material und Farbe
> - Alu aussortieren
> - Farbe weiß/schwarz mit entsprechdem Lichtsignal kenntlich machen
> - Klötze weiß/schwarz zwischenlagern durch Robotor (Manuelles eingreifen)



Wenn Du jetzt noch ein Technologieschema skizzierst, kann sich der ein oder andere hier sicherlich den erforderlichen Ablauf zusammenreimen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Ich hab kein plan ob es das ist was du meinst, das ist jedoch alles was ich gefunden habe was dem am nächsten kommt.


 
Das Forum bietet einige wunderbare Möglichkeiten den Code hochzuladen,
aber egal....
Ich habe mir mal dein TXT Dokument mal angeschaut, Symbolische 
Darstellung funktioniert anscheinend nicht, Kommentare kannst du 
nicht schreiben. Wer soll da den durchblicken.

Sage doch bitte mal was für eine Art von Weiterbildung machst du da
eigentlich? Glaubst du wirklich das du das schaffst und einen Abschluss 
bekommst


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2010)

@Honeyballs

Tu uns allen doch einfach einen Gefallen und mache eine Umschulung zum Gärtner. Mit deiner Haltung und deinem Verständnis von Technik wird das offensichtlich nix.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## bike (16 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Honeyballs
> 
> Tu uns allen doch einfach einen Gefallen und mache eine Umschulung zum Gärtner. Mit deiner Haltung und deinem Verständnis von Technik wird das offensichtlich nix.
> 
> ...



Du diskreditierst jetzt gerade jeden Gärtner. Das hat dieser ehrbare Berufsstand nicht verdient!


bike


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Du diskreditierst jetzt gerade jeden Gärtner. Das hat dieser ehrbare Berufsstand nicht verdient!



Sag das das nicht.
Beruf kommt von Berufung ... und Honeyballs ist halt anscheinend nicht zum Programmierer berufen. Aber vielleicht hätte er ja Talent zum Gärtnern.

Ich glaub immer an das Gute im Menschen 

Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sag das das nicht.
> Beruf kommt von Berufung ... und Honeyballs ist halt anscheinend nicht zum Programmierer berufen. Aber vielleicht hätte er ja Talent zum Gärtnern.
> 
> Ich glaub immer an das Gute im Menschen
> ...


 
Ich wäre wahrscheinlich ein guter Schispringer............... aber leider hat mich niemand entdeckt


----------



## nade (16 März 2010)

Ehm... also lass dich mal nicht alle Würm aus der Nase ziehn..

```
O    M        20.1
       O
       U    M        31.1
       U    E       124.5
       O
       U    M        31.3
       UN   A       125.0
       O
       U    M        31.5
       UN   A       125.1
       S    M        30.0
       U    M        30.1
       R    M        30.0
       NOP  0
```
 Ach ja Markieren, dann strg+c, die # und strg+v
Wo sind hier die Klammern?

Was soll das Oder ohne weitere Angabe tun?

Zu den angesprochnenen Kommentaren // Kommentar.

Hardware, würd ich auf die Ein und Ausgangsadressen auf eine Kompaktsps wie z.B. eine 314IFM tippen

Hardware= CPU+Eingangskarte+Ausgangskarte+Kommunikationsprozessor/karte+......
Damit die Software weiß mit welchen Parametern sie arbeiten kann/muss.

So mal das wir uns hier deinen Ausbildungsstand besser vorstellen können, welchen Beruf hattest du vordem du dich am E.Techniker versuchst gelern?
Keinen?= Schlecht, da dir da nur Theorie aus der davorliegenden Schule zur Verfügung steht.
Keinen Elektrotechnischen?= Siehe davor.
Elektroinstallateur Handwerk= Steuerungstechnik müßte dir zumindest in FUP geläufig sein.
Elektrotechniker Industrie= Steuerungstechnik incl. Fehlersuche bei solchen Anlagen dürfte dir GARKEINE probleme machen.

Grundlagen wie AWL liegen der Bool´schen Algebra zu Grunde, also dürfte bei entsprechenden Fächern zur Realschul/Gymnasiumszeit gegeben sein.

Ansonst wie zu einem anderen Thema bereits gesagt wurde, F1, Da werden sie im Programm geholfen. Auch die sich vorher gemeldeten "Hardcoreprogrammierer" nutzen diese Funktion, wenn ihnen gerade ein Knoten im Gehirn ist.

Nimm dir einen Ausgang, oder auch Merker.
Auswertung ob Weiß, Schwarz, Alu.
Wie? Ist egal. Für den "Endschalter"/die Box nimm dir alle Bedingungen zusammen.
Vergiss nicht gegeneinander zu Verriegeln/NOT-Ausbedingungen.

Wenn du jetzt noch die Geforderten Angaben zur Anlage gibst, deinen bisherigen Quellcode in dokumentierter Form Einstellst, das Problem in Einzelschritte aufgegliedert bringst, dann dürfte es auch kein Problem werden, das dir Tips zur Fehlerbehebung, oder besseren Lösung gegeben werden.
Auf denn, die Nachtschicht ist dir.


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das Forum bietet einige wunderbare Möglichkeiten den Code hochzuladen,
> aber egal....
> Ich habe mir mal dein TXT Dokument mal angeschaut, Symbolische
> Darstellung funktioniert anscheinend nicht, Kommentare kannst du
> ...



Na das ist doch das was ich sage.. Uns wurden die Programme vorgeworfen, uns wurde gesagt was Und/Oder ist SR wurde uns noch erklärt dann vielleicht noch des mit Zeiten einsetzen und das wars.  


 Aber alles ohne Zusammenhänge oder gar Beispiele.


 Wenn ich jemandem erkläre wie er einen Reifen zu wechseln habe, dann kann er das ggf. noch nachvollziehen weile er mehr oder weniger jeden Tag mit Autos zu tun hat.


 Aber wenn ich versuche nem Kollegen zu erklären wie er einen Linuxserver zu Patchen hat indem ich ihm sage, hier haste den Patch da haste Putty und nun Patch den Server mal eben. Glaube kaum das er weit kommt.


 Was die TXT angeht habe ich schon befürchtet das so eine Antwort kommt. Denn bei mir im Programm sieht das bei weitem anders aus und konnte mir bei besten willen nicht vorstellen das du das meinst.


 Hab zu dem Zweck nochmal zwei Screenshots mit hochgeladen wie das je nach Einstellungen im Programm aussieht. Es gibt mitsicherheit eine möglichkeit den Code den du haben wolltest entsprechend durch das Programm generieren zu lassen nur dann sag mir bitte wie.


 Ich versuche meinen M-Techniker zu machen, habe allerdings auch erst Mitte letzten Jahres damit angefangen. Außerdem haben wir das Fach wenn es hoch kommt gerade mal 10 Schul-Std. gehabt. Das ganze läuft in Abendschule neben der Arbeit.


 Und das ist nun mal das Fach was mir echt Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

honyball das sind jetzt zwei Screenshots, wo ist den jetzt
dein problem. Du darfst nicht nur Rumjammern, sondern musst
schon konkrete fragen stellen, an welcher stelle es klemmt.

in was für einen bereich machst du jetzt deinen Techniker?


----------



## Tetrade (16 März 2010)

Also wenn ich mir deine Zuordnungsliste so anschaue, dann ist in der Anlage ja nicht allzuviel drin. Halt so ein Schülerprojekt. Man sieht aber das Du die Anlage mit einer Schrittkette erschlagen willst. Vielleicht formulierst Du erstmal welcher Schritt was machen soll (Kommentare haben deine Schrittmerker nämlich nicht).

z.B.
Schritt 0 = Grundstellung
Schritt 1 = Zylinder 1 ausfahren
Schritt 2 = Motot einschalten

oder so ähnlich. Dann können wir unsere Glaskugeln wieder in den Schrank packen und können uns was von der "Anlage" vorstellen.

Und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## bike (16 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sag das das nicht.
> Beruf kommt von Berufung ... und Honeyballs ist halt anscheinend nicht zum Programmierer berufen. Aber vielleicht hätte er ja Talent zum Gärtnern.
> 
> Ich glaub immer an das Gute im Menschen
> ...



Stimmt, jetzt wo du sagst. "Asche auf mein Haupt"

Bei Gänseblümchen braucht man kein AND oder OR oder gar noch höhere Programmierkenntnisse wie Zuweisung oder gar S und R. 


bike


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> honyball das sind jetzt zwei Screenshots, wo ist den jetzt
> dein problem. Du darfst nicht nur Rumjammern, sondern musst
> schon konkrete fragen stellen, an welcher stelle es klemmt.
> 
> in was für einen bereich machst du jetzt deinen Techniker?



Das problem ist das das du einen code von mir haben wolltest von dem ich auch nicht im geringsten ne ahnung habe wo ich den her holen soll. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war das was ich hochgeladen habe.

Desweitern sagt mir das Programm beim überprüfen des SPS-Programms das es 104 fehler hat und ich keine ahnung habe wieso und warum


Ich kann keine frage stellen wenn ich das Problem nicht erkannt habe. Wie soll das auch gehen. Denn ich habe das Programm ja so geschrieben weil ich der annahme bin das es richtig ist. Somit bleibt mir nur zu fragen, warum "104 Fehler"? 

Ich habe solangsam das gefühl das wir hier von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen dingen reden. Denn das was bisher gesagt wurde hat nur minimal mit dem zu tun was ich bisher in der Schule gehört habe. Nie war die rede von einem Code bzw. von etwas was so aussieht wie du es mir als beispiel gezeigt hast. Es hat nie jemand nach der Hardware gefragt geschweige denn gesagt um welche es sich handelt.

Ich verstehe echt langsam gar nichts mehr. Kann ich nicht einfach den ganzen "scheiss" irgendjemandem schicken der mir erklärt was ich da für eine murks gebaut habe? Ich blick einfach gerade echt gar nichts mehr.

Ihr habt an Infos was die aufgabe angeht jetzt genau soviel wie ich, der einzige unterschied ist das ihr SPS-Wissen habt was mir fehlt.

(Bereich Maschinenbau)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

ich dachte die ganze zeit du hast schon irgendetwas fertig und es
klemmt an einer stelle, aber du hast also nichts.

Mit Code habe ich gemeint, dein Programm was du bis her geschrieben
hast. Ich weiß ja nicht wie wir da jetzt weitermachen sollen, du bist
nicht bereit einen Anfang zu machen und zusätzlich in Zeitnot.

Aber eins ist klar, hier wird niemand deine Hausaufgaben machen, du
musst anfangen. Dein komisches tool zur Programm Erstellung kenne 
ich nicht und kann auch nicht beurteilen warum es dir die Fehlermeldungen
bringt.


----------



## tim_taylor (16 März 2010)

*DannMalLos*

Hallo zusammen,

ich vermisse die ganze Zeit schon diesen Link:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Da werden Sie geholfen.

Viel Erfolg


Gruß Dominik


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich dachte die ganze zeit du hast schon irgendetwas fertig und es
> klemmt an einer stelle, aber du hast also nichts.
> 
> Mit Code habe ich gemeint, dein Programm was du bis her geschrieben
> ...



Ja es ist auch "fertig" aber bei 104 fehlern weiß ich nicht ob man wirklich von fertig sprechen kann:-(
Ich habe leider auch zu wenig ahnung von dem Programm das ich nicht weiß wie ich das was ich geschieben habe so exportieren kann das es für euch "sichtbar" ist. Lässt sich halt dann wieder nur mit dem Programm öffnen...

Außerdem habe ich auch langsam die befürchtung das es wegen Win7 etwas rumzickt denn manche funktionen lassen sich nicht ausführen... Läuft zwar im Kompalibilitätsmodus aber na ja...

Screenshots? Klar auch schon überlegt aber das dürften dann so in etwa 40 Stück werden.


----------



## dalbi (16 März 2010)

Hi Honeyballs,

weiß nicht aber vielleicht hilft Dir der nachfolgende Link etwas.

http://www.u-ohm.de/

Da gibt es zumindest einführungen zur arbeit mit Deiner Programmiersoftware.
Wenn Du keine konkreten Fragen stellst kann Dir keiner Helfen. 

Du solltest Dich wirklich Fragen ob das, das richtige ist was Du da lernst.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Jan (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Eine direkt geschilderte Aufgabenstellung haben wir nicht erhalten. Diese Station ist nur ein Teil einer viel größeren. Davor steht noch ein Roboter den wir aber durch unsere manuelles eingreifen ersetzen und somit vernachlässigen sollen.
> Es ist nur bekannt das diese Station Kunststoffklötze "sortieren" muss. Nämlich nach den Farben schwarz und weiß bzw. Material Alu, welches aussortiert werden soll. Desweiteren soll die Kontrollleuchte H1 bei weiß und H2 bei schwarz leuchten. Die vor und nachgeschaltete Stationen sollen wir wie gesagt erst mal außer Acht lassen.
> 
> Kurz gesagt:
> ...


 

Da ist die Funktion doch beschrieben.
Das ist schon mehr an Funktionsbeschreibung, als das was ich meistens bekomme.

Ich würde es mir jetzt einfach machen und sagen: "Einfach so runterprogrammieren".

Die Vorschläge meiner Vorredner solltest du mal befolgen.

Versuche selbst eine Lösung zu finden. Und wenn du nicht weiterkommst, lass uns wissen, was du hast und wo genau dein Problem ist.


----------



## dalbi (16 März 2010)

Hi Honigball,

sorry, hätte gedacht das Du TrySim nutzt. Aber unter http://www.mhj-software.com/de/winspss7/winspss7.htm gibt es da auch was.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (16 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Desweitern sagt mir das Programm beim überprüfen des SPS-Programms das es 104 fehler hat und ich keine ahnung habe wieso und warum


104 Fehler?
Soviel Programmzeilen hast du ja noch gar nicht geschrieben.
Was sollen das denn für Fehler sein, an dem Code ist ja mal kein Syntaxfehler zu erkennen und ob der Code funktioniert ist ja wieder was anderes.


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 März 2010)

Moin,

ich habe deine Software auch ne Zeitlang benutzt. Unter Datei gibt es Exportieren. Dort kannst du dein Projekt nach Step 7 exportieren. 
Symbolik liegt dann als *.asc vor. Kannst so gar gleich als *.zip exportieren. Vielleicht kannst du das Projekt mal online stellen.


----------



## Honeyballs (16 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi Honeyballs,
> 
> weiß nicht aber vielleicht hilft Dir der nachfolgende Link etwas.
> 
> ...



Na ja wie gesagt wirklich in den seilen hänge ich ja nur bei dem Fach, alles andere funzt, gut das eine mehr das andere etwas weniger. Aber im großen und ganzen eigentlich ganz ok.. Also wieso soll ich mir denn dann überlegen ob das das richtige ist was ich mache?

Nur weil man als torwart scheisse ist muss man ja nicht zwangsläufig mit dem fußball spielen aufhören, oder?

Werde mir deinen Link gleich mal dankenderweise ansehen, hab hier aber gerade noch jemand am Tele, mal sehen wie weit mich das bringt... :-(


----------



## nade (16 März 2010)

Ohhh legg EMOOOO.
Sollen wir dir nochn Plan malen?
Sobald denk ich das erstmal Win7 eine Fehlerquelle ist,... nimm ehr Linux, das dürfte da kompatibler sein.
DANN NIMM ENDLICH DAS PORG AUSEINANDER UND TESTE JEDE FUNKTION EINZELN!
Hatte schon AZUBIS´s 1.LJ die haben sowas programmiert bekommen. Aber eben eine Funktionsbeschreibung war dabei. Hast du auch, hier zaubert dir KEINER das Programm einfach so hin ohne zu Wissen, WAS er da programmieren muß.


----------



## Jerenekasi (16 März 2010)

Ich finde diese Aktion echt klasse, einer jammert über über seine Schule, alle antworten und keiner weiß so recht worauf er überhaupt antwortet...

Ich denke alleine die Tatsache wieviel Beiträge alleine zu diesem Nonsens-Thema beigetragen wurden zeigt das sich wirklich viele hier in diesem Forum ernsthaft mit der Materie und den Sorgen und Nöten der anderen Foren-Teilnehmer auseinandersetzen...

Ich will dafür mal ein Danke aussprechen, ich habe in diesem Forum schon viele gute Dinge gelesen! (Dieser Thread kann mangels Fragestellung wohl auch nichts mehr werden, aber das ist ein anderes Problem..)

Ich zähle auch in Zukunft auf Eure mir helfenden Beiträge und wünsche allen einen schönen Abend und dem Themenstarter ein erfolgreiches Programmieren!!


----------



## Question_mark (17 März 2010)

*Ist die SPS wirklich das Arschloch, oder ??*

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das Arschloch ist nicht die SPS sondern der TE 

Aber immerhin recht lustig, dieser Fred. Dieses Honigbällchen sollte sich mal mit unserem waldy bekannt machen. Die passen bestimmt gut zusammen :s1:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 März 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte auch noch einen Tipp loswerden, bevor ich die Aufgabe für meinen Lehrling aufbereite:



Zähle die einzelnen Schritte im Kopf
schmeiß Dein Grafcet-Gedöns erst mal ganz weit weg
Bedenke, dass Y00 kein Remanenzventil ist
Halte Dich bei den Bezeichnungen nicht an das "Technologieschema" sondern an die "Benennung"
schreibe Dir die einzelnen Schritte mit Weiterschaltbedingungen in *Klartext* untereinander auf
Programmiere die Schrittkette so, wie Du den vorherigen Punkt aufgeschrieben hast, aber vergesse das Rücksetzen nicht
Fertig

Viel Spaß!!!

Ich sage mal: Mit wenig Erfahrung und etwas Hilfe in FUP an einem halben Tag zu schaffen.

Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Honeyballs (17 März 2010)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe deine Software auch ne Zeitlang benutzt. Unter Datei gibt es Exportieren. Dort kannst du dein Projekt nach Step 7 exportieren.
> Symbolik liegt dann als *.asc vor. Kannst so gar gleich als *.zip exportieren. Vielleicht kannst du das Projekt mal online stellen.




Hi,

ja genau das habe ich gestern mehrfach versucht... Und es ging einfach nicht. Offensichtlich hängt das mit dem Programm selber (zu alte Version?) bzw. mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus zusammen. 

Nun ja hab es dann noch mal deinstalliert und jetzt scheint zumindest das Exportieren zu funktionieren. 

Mal sehen wenn es die Zeit erlaubt werde ich mir sicherheitshalber am we eine Platte mit XP aufsetzen um die "Fehlerquelle" gänzlich auszuschließen..

Somit ist das Projekt jetzt im anhang...


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Somit ist das Projekt jetzt im anhang...



unbrauchbar ... symboltabelle leer, netzwerkkommentare verschwunden, ist das ein online-abzug?

TIPP: wenn du willst, dass FC1 bearbeitet wird mußt du ihn in OB1 aufrufen.


----------



## Tetrade (17 März 2010)

ich gebe vierlagig recht, das scheint ein AG-Abzug zu sein oder es kommt durch dein Exportieren, aber mit dem Programm können wir nix anfangen.

Ich glaube du mußt erstmal ein Problem mit deinen Entwicklungsumgebung lösen. Wenn ich ein Programm mit 10 Zeilen schreibe und 104 Fehler bekomme .... dann stimmt da was überhauptnicht.

Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit mit dem guten alten Simatic-Manager zu arbeiten?


----------



## Honeyballs (17 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> unbrauchbar ... symboltabelle leer, netzwerkkommentare verschwunden, ist das ein online-abzug?
> 
> TIPP: wenn du willst, dass FC1 bearbeitet wird mußt du ihn in OB1 aufrufen.



Mach mich nicht schwach! Ne Offline... Bei mir ist in der zip noch alles enthalten...

Ja bei mir steht auch in OB1 "Call FC1"


----------



## Honeyballs (17 März 2010)

Tetrade schrieb:


> ich gebe vierlagig recht, das scheint ein AG-Abzug zu sein oder es kommt durch dein Exportieren, aber mit dem Programm können wir nix anfangen.
> 
> Ich glaube du mußt erstmal ein Problem mit deinen Entwicklungsumgebung lösen. Wenn ich ein Programm mit 10 Zeilen schreibe und 104 Fehler bekomme .... dann stimmt da was überhauptnicht.
> 
> Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit mit dem guten alten Simatic-Manager zu arbeiten?



Ich fürchte ihr habt recht... Irgendwas stimmt hier überhaupt nicht...
Hab mir gerade nen Programm schicken lassen und geladen was eigentlich 100% funktionieren müsste.. Tut es aber nicht...

Simatic-Manager schon mal von gehört aber nie benutzt geschweige denn verfügbar :-( Kostenlose Bezugsquelle? Ehr nicht wahrscheinlich? ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht schwach! Ne Offline... Bei mir ist in der zip noch alles enthalten...
> 
> Ja bei mir steht auch in OB1 "Call FC1"



guckst du anhang


----------



## Phase (17 März 2010)

Wahnsinn was hier für eine Geduld herscht... :sw14:


----------



## steinche (17 März 2010)

Phase schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was hier für eine Geduld herscht... :sw14:




Und dann werden die Helfer noch angemacht!! Ich schaue ja auch nur ab und zu mal rein. Meist wenn ich vor einem  kleinen Problem stehe -> Suche mit Stichwort und dann durchhangeln.
Aber das was hier an Grundlagen zu fehlen scheint ist eine Lücke, die  auf keinen Fall in so lurzer Zeit gestopft werden kann.

@Honigbällchen
Wie stellst Du Dir das bei Deiner nächsten Arbeit vor? Kommst Du dann  einer Woche eher, um es machen zu lassen. So kann es nicht laufen. Wie  schon nade geschrieben hat - mache es Stückchen für Stücken.

Um bei Deinem Beispiel mit dem Reifenwechsel zu bleiben. Du ziehst  keinen neuen Reifen auf, montierst die Felge, lässt das Auto ab und  gibts dann die Luft drauf! Bei der beschriebenen Aufgabenstellung,  soweit man das aus dem ganzen Text erkennen kann, wird hier schon ein  gewisser Grad an Vorkenntnis angenommen.

Wir haben hier einen Mitarbeiter, der Elektriker auf dem Bau gelernt  hat, seit einigen Jahren nicht auf dem Beruf gearbeitet hat und noch nie  etwas mit SPS zu tun hatte. Er wollte sich privat auf einen Kurs bei  der Abendschule anmelden, was ich ihm glücklicherweise ausreden konnte.  Er wäre in dem Kurs einfach überfordert worden.
Den bereits geposteten Link zur Ausbildungsunterlage von Siemens hat er  erst mal vorgelegt bekommen. Er sollte da erst mal anfangen zu lesen um  ein paar Puzzlestücke zu bekommen. Nach ein paar Tagen kam er mit einer  konkreten Frage. Er wollte wissen, wieso das erste Modul mit der Adresse  0 anfängt und das nächste mit 4. Sowas bekommt er gerne erklärt und man  geht nochmal die Beispiele der Ausbildungsunterlage durch, um sicher zu  gehen, dass er es einigermaßen!! verstanden hat.
Nachdem er sich ein bruchstückiges Grundwissen angeeignet hat, kommt er  auf den Kurs. So weiß er schon im groben wovon der da vorne spricht,  kann im besser folgen und die zu füllenden Lücken in seinem Puzzle sind  nicht mehr so groß. So hat der Kurs ein vielfaches an Wert!

Wenn zu Dir einer sagt, dass er unter Linux einen Fehler beim löschen  einer Datei bekommt hilft Dir das auch nix. Du willst auch wissen, ob er  das auf z.B. der Console mit rm oder wie die Fehlermeldung lautet. Oder  Aussagen wie Auto kaputt. Was soll man damit anfangen. Wenn Du einen  Techniker machst, solltest Du vom Wissensstand in der Lage sein, eine  genauere Fehlerbeschreibung abzugeben.

Generell habe ich eine  Abneigung gegen Leute die alles in ihr Ar**** gepustet haben möchten und  dies auch noch so titulieren. Das erinnert mich immer an einen ehem.  Azubi. Er kam und wollte für ein Referat in der Schule wissen wie eine  Wägezelle funktioniert. Nach der frage was, er wissen wollte kam als  Antwort: "Alles!" Meine Antwort: "Frag' Frau Google, ich weiß nicht so  viel wie sie. Wenn Du genauere Fragen hast, komm' wieder". Am nächsten  Tag kam er mit gezielten Fragen. Ihr ist man gerne bereit auf das  teilweise erarbeitete Wissen einzugehen. Aber diese Mentalität, ich  lass' mich mal berieseln, wird schon werden, mag' ich persönlich nicht.  Es gibt Dinge, da liegen einem nicht, die bekommt man einfach nicht in  den Kopf, geht mir so beim Thema kochen, ich muss eben jedesmal im  Kochbuch nachschauen, wie der Teig für Pfannenkuchen gemacht wird.

So  das reicht jetzt erst mal, habe hier noch ein WinCC das etwas zickt.

Ich  drück' Dir die Daumen, dass es klick macht, was bei der Abneigung gegen  die Materie nicht leicht sein wird

Grüße
steinche


----------



## Approx (17 März 2010)

steinche schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, da liegen einem nicht, die bekommt man einfach nicht in den Kopf, geht mir so beim Thema kochen, ich muss eben jedesmal im Kochbuch nachschauen, wie der Teig für Pfannenkuchen gemacht wird.


Was mal wieder die Theorie beweist, daß man schnell von Kuchenbacken auf Arschbacken kommen kann. (oder in diesem Fall umgekehrt)
Hätte der TE als Überschrift "Hilfe, mein *PC ist* *am Arschloch* :- ( Brauche dringend Hilfe" geschrieben - er wäre nur im falschen Forum!
Der PC ist ein Muskel, den man beim "Abkneifen" benutzt....

ROFLMAO


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

*Hilfe, ich bin ein Arsch*

da sind sie ja wieder, diese kleinen faulen Pisser die aus der Schule kommen, sich einen weissen Kittel anziehen um sich abends gepflegt den Arsch von Mutti versohlen zu lassen ! MEINE FRESSE, WENN DU KEINE AHNUNG HAST UND DAZU NOCH ABOLUTES DESINTERESSE ZEIGST DANN KANN ICH NUR SAGEN: HÄNDE WEG VON DIESEM JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aber du bist absolut richtig hier im forum ! von deiner sorte tummeln sich hier so einige rum !!! selbst der "admin" bekommt es nicht gebacken mich hier endlich zu löschen. nichts als flachpfeifen hier !!!


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Hi Flachpfeife,

gehörst Du zur selben Gattung? WEISS KITTEL TRÄGER. *ROFL*

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi Flachpfeife,
> 
> gehörst Du zur selben Gattung? WEISS KITTEL TRÄGER. *ROFL*
> 
> Gruss Daniel



wow, das hat jetzt aber weh getan !!!! 

mist, ich lege mich mal lieber hin und fange das weinen an. du hast mich echt getroffen !


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Vergesse Deine Barbiepuppen nicht mit ins Bett zu nehmen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Vergesse Deine Barbiepuppen nicht mit ins Bett zu nehmen.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



schon alles zurechtgelegt. ich gehe jetzt noch schnell auf die toilette damit ich nicht ausversehen das bett nass mache.

sollten > 70% der leute hier im forum übrigens genauso handhaben !

also, auf ein schönes warmes bett morgen früh !

bye bye.


----------



## nade (21 März 2010)

Das war erst der Steinewerfer, Multiaccounter...... geh besser ma in Deckung.
Hier wird gerne geholfen, wenn ein Problem bei der Sache genannt wird, was hier nicht der Fall ist.
Ich als Steuerungsammateur würde hier nicht die LOTTOAUFGABE gelöst bekommen, weil es fehlt an Informationen die der Stuerung Informationen beitragen....
Also klappe halten, überlegen was Sache ist, und dann wieder melden.


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Vergesse Deine Barbiepuppen nicht mit ins Bett zu nehmen.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



wo hast du eigentlich Deutsch gelernt ? oje, habs gerade gerade gesehen. In Bayern geht das nicht. Naja, ich wünsche Dir eine angenehme Zukunft im Weisskittel-Staat.


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Das war erst der Steinewerfer, Multiaccounter...... geh besser ma in Deckung.
> Hier wird gerne geholfen, wenn ein Problem bei der Sache genannt wird, was hier nicht der Fall ist.
> Ich als Steuerungsammateur würde hier nicht die LOTTOAUFGABE gelöst bekommen, weil es fehlt an Informationen die der Stuerung Informationen beitragen....
> Also klappe halten, überlegen was Sache ist, und dann wieder melden.



wow, noch so ein legastheniker ! du bist mir schon so ein "ammateur" !!!!

Hast du die Windel schon an oder muss Mama da gleich noch Hand anlegen ?


----------



## nade (21 März 2010)

Komisch nur, dass meine Programme bei FORD und Wagner laufe.
Deine LAufen noch nichteinmal in der Kaffeteriea deiner Anstalt.


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Die habe ich sicher im Vergleich zu Dir.

[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Däa mou am  Brella hoom, [/FONT][FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]Glaj fälld da  Wadschnbamm um.

Gruss Daniel
[/FONT]


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass meine Programme bei FORD und Wagner laufe.
> Deine LAufen noch nichteinmal in der Kaffeteriea deiner Anstalt.



wow, ich bin beeindruckt !!!! kein Wunder dass Ford am Rande der Insolvenz läuft !!!

Du hast doch bestimmt auch einen weissen Kittel an und bist untendrum nackt ? 

Versuche niemals einen Ficker zu ficken !!! Das geht nach hinten los !


----------



## nade (21 März 2010)

Wie lieeeeb. Ford SLS geht nicht unter, die bauen um.
PFEIFE. Geh weiter mit Barbie spielen.
Und Germanen sind wie Schotten. Unnötiger Ballast wird vermieden.


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Gini schrieb:


> Versuche niemals einen Ficker zu ficken !!! Das geht nach hinten los !



Schneewitchen hat 'nen geilen Po, Supertitten sowieso. Täglich hat sie  wilden Sex, mit den Zwergen 1-6. Nur der schwule 7. Zwerg, der fickt  Hänsel hinterm Berg.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Wie lieeeeb. Ford SLS geht nicht unter, die bauen um.
> PFEIFE. Geh weiter mit Barbie spielen.
> Und Germanen sind wie Schotten. Unnötiger Ballast wird vermieden.


aus welchem Land kommst du eigentlich ? Hast du keine eigene Meinung zu vertreten und musst irgendwelche Deppen hier zitieren ?

Mit Barbie spiele ich schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr. Bin jetzt auf dem Lego-Technic-Trip weil ich gerne SPS lernen möchte. Habe da aber noch ein paar Probleme weil ich die Siwarex nicht mit dem Legobaustein koppeln kann. Aber auch das wird bald klappen. Wie kann ich eigentlich die Temperatur der einzelnen Legobausteine mit WinCC oder Intouch visualisieren ? Muss ich dann für jeden Baustein einen PT100 verbasteln ? wie kann ich den skalieren ? 

Muss die Temperatur im Krematorium bei ca. 1300 Grad liegen ? Habs mal mit 250 versucht. Aber da kommen die Särge inkl. Inhalt so raus als ob man die daneben geschoben hätte. Hmmm, ich muss noch viel lernen. Aber das kann man ja alles mit Lego-Technic simulieren ! Wenn das dann geklappt hat werde ich meinen Dipl.Ing. ...... machen. Dann ist Mama bestimmt stolz auf mich.

...und ich kann ganz ganz viel Geld verdienen......

So, ich gehe mich mal schnell "bettfertig" machen. Shit,


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Schneewitchen hat 'nen geilen Po, Supertitten sowieso. Täglich hat sie  wilden Sex, mit den Zwergen 1-6. Nur der schwule 7. Zwerg, der fickt  Hänsel hinterm Berg.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



geh mal lieber schlafen ! und vergiss nicht auf's WC zu gehen !


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Bist du glischig wie ein Aal, arbeitslos oder assozial, hast Du Titten  bis zum Boden oder tätowierte Hoden, bist Du dümmer als ein Schwein zieh  doch bei Big Brother ein.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Bist du glischig wie ein Aal, arbeitslos oder assozial, hast Du Titten  bis zum Boden oder tätowierte Hoden, bist Du dümmer als ein Schwein zieh  doch bei Big Brother ein.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



wow, dein IQ liegt etwas höher als das was ich vorher erraten habe !


----------



## nade (21 März 2010)

Soll ich lachen, oder darf ich weinen?
Also werd ersteinmal Elektrotechnik Meister im Handwerk. Und das Staatlich geprüft.
Dann kannst du mit mir an den gleichen Baum pissen.
Erreich ersteinmal 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung... Dann, wenn du Improvisationskunst ohne eine regel zu Brechen drauf hast, dann darfst du auch weiter am PC Spielen...
Hier unterhalten sich PROFIS, da darf ein kleiner möchtegern AZUBI sein Aufgaben bringen, mit Lösungsansätzen. Vielleicht wird ihm dann geholfen...


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Gini schrieb:


> wow, dein IQ liegt etwas höher als das was ich vorher  erraten habe !



Whow, Dein deutsch lässt aber auch zu wünschen übrig.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## nade (21 März 2010)

Sorry, aber muß jetzt.
Habe schon SEX-Puppen mit Lego gebaut, da lagst du noch in den Windeln Gini.
Und durch die Programierung auch noch wie echt.


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Soll ich lachen, oder darf ich weinen?
> Also werd ersteinmal Elektrotechnik Meister im Handwerk. Und das Staatlich geprüft.
> Dann kannst du mit mir an den gleichen Baum pissen.
> Erreich ersteinmal 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung... Dann, wenn du Improvisationskunst ohne eine regel zu Brechen drauf hast, dann darfst du auch weiter am PC Spielen...
> Hier unterhalten sich PROFIS, da darf ein kleiner möchtegern AZUBI sein Aufgaben bringen, mit Lösungsansätzen. Vielleicht wird ihm dann geholfen...



was willst du eigentlich von mir ? wow, 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung !!! Ich habe 25 Jahre vorzuweisen. Davon mittlerweile 15 Jahre als Selbstständiger mit 7 Mitarbeitern. Ich würde gerne mal mit Dir an den selben Baum pissen !!!! Da wollen wir mal sehen wer den längeren hat. Du nennst dich in einem Satz als "Profi" ??? Nicht schlecht ! 

Wo kann man denn so einen "Meister" machen ? Auf dem Jahrmarkt ? Was hat denn wohl ein "Meister" der schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung hat einem alten Sack mit 25jähriger Erfahrung vorzuweisen ? Am Jahreseinkommen von ca. 150.000 Euronen und Umsatz von ca. 750.000 kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.

Die hast du ja auf jedenfall locker (naja, du brauchst wohl 3 Jahre dafür, egal)

Und das beste daran ist: ich habe nicht einen weissen Kittel ! 

Ich kann nichtmal eine Krawatte binden ! Dafür ziehe ich mir jeden beschissenen Morgen einen Blaumann an und mache mich jeden Tag für meinen Job dreckig um meinen Jungs am 1. eines jeden Monats den Lohn zu zahlen. 

Und jetzt erzähl Du mir mal mit deinen 10 Jahren Erfahrung was Du so alles gelernt hast !!!!! 

MfG und gute Nacht jetzt (muss in 3 Stunden wieder auf die Werft),

CIAO


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

Tschö,

und Schlaf gut, morgen geht der Dampfer nach ...

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gini (21 März 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Tschö,
> 
> und Schlaf gut, morgen geht der Dampfer nach ...
> 
> Gruss Daniel



....Nizza. Aber nicht morgen. Erst in 3 Wochen. Werde dort mitfahren um die Anlage auf Hochseetauglichkeit zu testen.


----------



## steinche (21 März 2010)

Ui ui ui, je später die Stunde, desto höher das Niveau. Müsst Ihr Zeit haben, auf solche Typen zu reagieren 

Einen entspannenden Sonntag noch
steinche


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 März 2010)

Gini schrieb:


> was willst du eigentlich von mir ? wow, 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung !!! Ich habe 25 Jahre vorzuweisen. Davon mittlerweile 15 Jahre als Selbstständiger mit 7 Mitarbeitern. Ich würde gerne mal mit Dir an den selben Baum pissen !!!! ..........Da wollen wir mal sehen wer den längeren hat. ..............
> Wo kann man denn so einen "Meister" machen ? Auf dem Jahrmarkt ? Was hat denn wohl ein "Meister" der schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung hat einem alten Sack mit 25jähriger Erfahrung vorzuweisen ? Am Jahreseinkommen von ca. 150.000 Euronen und Umsatz von ca. 750.000 kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.
> 
> Die hast du ja auf jedenfall locker (naja, du brauchst wohl 3 Jahre dafür, egal)
> ...





S C H W A N Z V E R G L E I C H 


wahrscheinlich der erste wirkliche in diesem Forum


----------



## DerSchlangen (21 März 2010)

Honeyballs schrieb:


> Eine direkt geschilderte Aufgabenstellung haben wir nicht erhalten. Diese Station ist nur ein Teil einer viel größeren. Davor steht noch ein Roboter den wir aber durch unsere manuelles eingreifen ersetzen und somit vernachlässigen sollen.
> Es ist nur bekannt das diese Station Kunststoffklötze "sortieren" muss. Nämlich nach den Farben schwarz und weiß bzw. Material Alu, welches aussortiert werden soll. Desweiteren soll die Kontrollleuchte H1 bei weiß und H2 bei schwarz leuchten. Die vor und nachgeschaltete Stationen sollen wir wie gesagt erst mal außer Acht lassen.
> 
> Kurz gesagt:
> ...


 
Das ist von der Aufgabenstellung aehnlich der Teilabschlusspruefung 1 des IHK Berufsbildes "Elektroniker fuer Automatisierungstechniker" evtl googelst du da mal eine Aufgabenstellung (bsp. Pruefung 2009) dort hast du Unterlagen die dir ein halbfertiges Programm zeigen wo du ergaenzen kannst. Bei entsprechender Vorbildung (Die sollte man auf einer Technikerschule haben) ist das ein gutes Material um zu "lernen".


----------



## bike (21 März 2010)

DerSchlangen schrieb:


> Bei entsprechender Vorbildung (Die sollte man auf einer Technikerschule haben) ist das ein gutes Material um zu "lernen".


Das ist in diesem Fall wohl eher nicht der Fall 

bike


----------



## DerSchlangen (21 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Hier unterhalten sich PROFIS, da darf ein kleiner möchtegern AZUBI sein Aufgaben bringen, mit Lösungsansätzen. Vielleicht wird ihm dann geholfen...


 

 Sinn des Forum nicht verstanden. Da wo ich herkommen nutzt man ein Forum um sich zu helfen. Niemand zwingt dich auf jeden Beitrag zu Antworten wenn dir da jemand zuwenig PROFI ist....
Aber ich denke ja eh das dieser Satz zeigt da du waehrend deiner 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung wohl im Bereich Soziale Kompetenzen einige Defizite angehaeuft hast.


----------



## Jan (21 März 2010)

*Hatte sich Gini nicht endgültig verabschiedet???*

Ich dachte Gini hätte sich endgültig verabschiedet. :-(

Man sollte anderen nicht ihre schlechten Deutschkenntnisse vorhalten, wenn man selbst die deutsche Sprache nicht 100%ig beherrscht.

Ich möchte hier noch mal betonen, dass ich selbst nicht der Deutschexperte bin.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn dieses Thema bald in den Bereich "Schwanzvergleich" verschoben wird.

Kennt jemand den Firmennamen von Gini?
Nicht, dass ich mich mal ausversehen bewerbe.


----------



## dalbi (21 März 2010)

DerSchlangen schrieb:


> Sinn des Forum nicht verstanden. Da wo ich herkommen nutzt man ein Forum um sich zu helfen. Niemand zwingt dich auf jeden Beitrag zu Antworten wenn dir da jemand zuwenig PROFI ist....
> Aber ich denke ja eh das dieser Satz zeigt da du waehrend deiner 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung wohl im Bereich Soziale Kompetenzen einige Defizite angehaeuft hast.



Vorsicht!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## trinitaucher (21 März 2010)

Was wird hier zwischenzeitlich eigentlich für'n Scheiß geschrieben?
... Es sollte nen automatischen User-Sperr-Bot geben.

... eigentlich ist die Simatic-Abteilung nicht mein Forum, aber schon zeitweise interessant zu lesen ... und oft auch beängstigend auf was für ein Niveau hier (im Forum allgemein) heruntergegangen wird.
Gut, dass die Leute sich hier den privaten Frust von der Seele schreiben können, statt in freier Wildbahn evtl. als Hooligans oder Menschenschänder in Erscheinung zu treten.


----------

